# Your current desktop



## Shannon

What's your desktop look like?

Currently, mine is this...


----------



## WayneCustom7

I Wish Mine LOOKED like THAT!


----------



## Jeff

Shannon said:


> What's your desktop look like?
> 
> Currently, mine is this...



Best. Desktop. Ever.


----------



## Drew

Noo... Boobs on Shannon's desktop? lol

Mine's same as it's been. It was the cover to Porcupine Tree's "Deadwing" before they played here, but then they sold out before I got tickets and I went back to Tom Waits in dispair.


----------



## Chris

Shannon > *.


----------



## Shannon

Chris said:


> Shannon > *.



I'm greater than an asterick? 

Drew - Oh I have plenty of provacative desktops, but alas, this is a "work safe" site.


----------



## Jeff

Shannon said:


> I'm greater than an asterick?



Geek-speak for anyone. 

If you were to search for a picture file on your computer, and you knew it was a JPEG, but didn't know what the name of it was, you'd type in *.jpg and it would show you anything with that file extension. 

Oh and Chris: emacs on Windows? Blasphemy!


----------



## Drew

I'm SURE you do, bro.  

Downer of working for the military, eh, Chris?


----------



## Shannon

Polaris20 said:


> Geek-speak for anyone.
> 
> If you were to search for a picture file on your computer, and you knew it was a JPEG, but didn't know what the name of it was, you'd type in *.jpg and it would show you anything with that file extension.



So, I'm guessing "Shannon > *" means I'm better than everyone. If that's the case, I already knew that.


----------



## Chris

Yep. Though my home machines are equally as plain and boring.

And polaris - emacs on everything man, everything!  As you can see, my .emacs file has seen better days though.


----------



## Jeff

Chris said:


> Yep. Though my home machines are equally as plain and boring.
> 
> And polaris - emacs on everything man, everything!  As you can see, my .emacs file has seen better days though.



I'm a vim guy. Just what I grew up with, so that's what I use. That'd be weird using emacs on Windows; I should try it.


----------



## Shannon

Get back on topic bitches! Post up your desktops.

*flexes*


----------



## TheReal7

Think i posted this one here already...if not...oh well lol


----------



## Shannon

TheReal7 said:


> Think i posted this one here already...if not...oh well lol



^ Damn! Nice one!


----------



## Jeff

My work box. My personal laptop's wallpaper is a lot cooler though.


----------



## VforVendetta00

here's mine, from my 2 monitors.


----------



## Shannon

VforVendetta00 said:


> here's mine, from my 2 monitors.



^ Ahhh. Another fine purveyor of the ladies. I demand to see the left desktop WITHOUT the media player blocking the ASSets.


----------



## Regor

I'm not posting a screencap of my desktop, because there's too much shit on it.

But here's the image I've got on a black background.


----------



## Jason

how do i re-size my image?


----------



## Shannon

xtranscendedx said:


> how do i re-size my image?



Throw it into any photo edit program and resize to your liking.


----------



## Leon

grr, if my home computer was online, i could show it. i've got boobies on there too


----------



## Shawn

_Cut again. Dude, if it's not work safe, don't post shit like this here. - Chris_


----------



## Jeff

Shawn said:


> Here's mine



Funky screen resolution ya got there, Shawn! 

BTW, I wouldn't touch Paris Hilton with a borrowed dick.


----------



## Shawn

I always thought she was sexy but yeah, I hear you...


----------



## Regor

You can totally see that she's shaved in that pic.


----------



## Metal Ken

Dude. Behemoth rules.


----------



## Jeff

Shawn said:


> I always thought she was sexy but yeah, I hear you...



I'm just giving you shit.  She's still hotter than Nicole Ritchie.


----------



## Shawn

Polaris20 said:


> I'm just giving you shit.  She's still hotter than Nicole Ritchie.


That's a tough one. Nicole Ritchie is hot. 
Nice catch, Regor.


----------



## Jeff

Holy crap Regor, good eyes! Upon further inspection, it appears she's smiling at me


----------



## Shannon

Ok, so I change my wallpaper constantly. Here's the new addition. Mmmmm....Catherine Bell.


----------



## Jeff

Shannon said:


> Ok, so I change my wallpaper constantly. Here's the new addition. Mmmmm....Catherine Bell.



That's Catherine Bell? Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Shannon

Polaris20 said:


> That's Catherine Bell? Sweet Jesus!



INDEED! Far underrated IMHO.


----------



## Shawn

Nice, Shannon. Here's another one-


----------



## Jeff

Shannon said:


> INDEED! Far underrated IMHO.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Shannon

Shawn said:


> Nice, Shannon. Here's another one-



Ehhhh....she's allright. 

Keep it to desktops, please.


----------



## FoxMustang

I've been using this one for some time, I think I'm due for an update.


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> Ehhhh....she's allright.
> 
> Keep it to desktops, please.


That was one of my desktops. 

Nice Stangs, Fox.


----------



## Chris

Shawn said:


> That was one of my desktops.



Desktop: Picture with icons, operating system stuff, etc on it.

That: "a wallpaper", and basically just a picture of a hot chick. Again, this is a music site, and I don't want to start locking/deleting shit, but please remember that we're here to talk guitars, not post up pics of hot chicks. There's plenty of other sites for that that people who *aren't* at work can check out.


----------



## Shawn

Wallpaper. Gotcha.


----------



## Shawn

Sorry, Chris, Shannon. 
Here you go, my current desktop-


----------



## Laren

i = master mess!


----------



## Shannon

^ Good god, that's a lot of shortcuts! 

I feel like singing, "Connect the dots. La la la la!"


----------



## Leon

Shannon said:


> ^ Good god, that's a lot of shortcuts!
> 
> I feel like singing, "Connect the dots. La la la la!"


  

i have NO icons on my desktop. i = anticlutter


----------



## Laren

everything gets downloaded straight to my desktop, and i leave it there cuz it's easy to find, then when i stop using stuff it gets put into the 'desktop' folder.


----------



## telecaster90

I have a bunch of stuff cluttering my desktop, so I'll just post a pic of what it is. It's work safe, so don't worry.

I'm looking for a good one, though.


----------



## FoxMustang

Shawn said:


> Nice Stangs, Fox.


Thanks, the red notchback is mine


----------



## DthMtlDave

VforVendetta00 said:


> here's mine, from my 2 monitors.



What is this woman's name?


----------



## TheReal7

VforVendetta00 said:


> here's mine, from my 2 monitors.



what software is the weather and the calendar?


----------



## VforVendetta00

DthMtlDave said:


> What is this woman's name?



Katie Price, came across that wallpaper by accident when looking for somethin else online.


----------



## VforVendetta00

TheReal7 said:


> what software is the weather and the calendar?




www.konfabulator.com


----------



## Leon

here's one of my personal favs...





( http://www.visualparadox.com/wallpapers/castle.htm )

from this website...
http://www.visualparadox.com/


----------



## eleven59

Here's my current one:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/20152357/

I actually came up with the idea for the picture (my girlfriend took the picture, so it's on her page).

That's a set of those kaliedescope glasses things (anyone who's seen a pair will recognize the effect) put in front of my girlfriend's camera. 

The fire in the middle is a burning teddybear  

See, we (my friends and I) have an annual event called Teddyplosion. This was our 4th year I believe of doing it. It always happens on the weekend of May 24th (though this year it got delayed until July 1st). Basically, we use fireworks and other pyrotechnics to blow-up and set fire to stuffed animals  We blew the head off one this year, and a couple years ago we blew a woody woodpecker doll in half


----------



## DthMtlDave

VforVendetta00 said:


> Katie Price, came across that wallpaper by accident when looking for somethin else online.



Thanks for the name. And if anyone is interested, here is a site with quite a collection of other wallpapers for her...worth a viewing. Apparently she also goes by the name Jordan.

http://www.skins.be/models/6-Katie Price (Jordan) wallpapers.html


----------



## Vince

TheReal7 said:


> what software is the weather and the calendar?



That's honestly what you're looking at in the picture?


----------



## Ancestor

Pretty boring...


----------



## Shikaru

Here's my desktop


----------



## jski7

Here's mine . Kinda predictable , but hey ....


----------



## avery

I'm at work, so here's mine on my PC here.


----------



## Jason

im a sucker for cute lil chubby babies.heheeh


----------



## Shawn

Shawn said:


> _Cut again. Dude, if it's not work safe, don't post shit like this here. - Chris_


Your right, Chris. Sorry, man. 
My new current desktop as of today-


----------



## avery

xtranscendedx said:


> im a sucker for cute lil chubby babies.heheeh



Hahaha.. ya me too. Especially when she's wearing a shirt with my band's logo on it..


----------



## Kane

How do I take a pictard of my desktop?


----------



## Drew

Shawn said:


> Your right, Chris. Sorry, man.



A "you're right" is one thing, listening to the man is another.


----------



## Christopher

Here's the pic I use. It's my littlest telling Daddy how to run the camera!


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> A "you're right" is one thing, listening to the man is another.


 Noted. Chris is the boss.

 Hey, Chris.


----------



## Shawn

Christopher said:


> Here's the pic I use. It's my littlest telling Daddy how to run the camera!


Cute pic.


----------



## Kane

Kane said:


> How do I take a pictard of my desktop?


----------



## eleven59

1) Minimize/close all windows so you're looking at your desktop. 
2) Hit the "Print Screen" button (near the top right, by "End" and "Insert" usually, probably above those)
3) Go into Paint under Accessories in Windows and choose "Paste" from the Edit menu.
4) Save the image.


----------



## Kane

thanks!


----------



## Jeff

My personal laptop wallpaper.


----------



## Shawn

Polaris20 said:


> My personal laptop wallpaper.


Nice.


----------



## avery

I posted mine from my work PC the other day.. here's mine from my home laptop.


----------



## Chris

Work laptop:


----------



## Metal Ken

Kane said:


> thanks!


Deeds Of Flesh = badassed. 


my laptop wallpaper:


----------



## VforVendetta00

tis mine at work.


----------



## Shannon

My latest....the beautiful Aria Giovanni.


----------



## Toshiro

In response to the current rip-off movie, "Stealth", I have put up a Macross Plus desktop theme again.


----------



## VforVendetta00

good to see that im not the only one that thinks stealth is a bad rip of macross plus, im gonna go listen to the soundtrack, some awesome j-pop in that


----------



## Toshiro

Yeah, that was one of the first soundtracks Yoko Kanno ever did.


----------



## Jeff

Revival!! Anybody's desktop change? Mine has. Here's work's desktop.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Jason

heres mine


----------



## avery

Here's my current work PC desktop..


----------



## BCrowell

Damn, my wife would kill be if I had some of ya'lls femanine backgrounds!!

Here is mine at work... were I would rather be...


----------



## jakeskylyr

Here's mine, as it's been for months, as I love this pic. I guess you could say I'm a little obsessed  (I would not deny it)


----------



## Jeff

jakeskylyr said:


> Here's mine, as it's been for months, as I love this pic. I guess you could say I'm a little obsessed  (I would not deny it)



Oh, dude. EXCELLENT CHOICE!! You're obsessed? Looks like you and I have something in common!

Amy Lee is awesome. Hot with an amazing voice.


----------



## Metal Ken

Heres the current one \m/


----------



## Jason

Polaris20 said:


> Oh, dude. EXCELLENT CHOICE!! You're obsessed? Looks like you and I have something in common!
> 
> Amy Lee is awesome. Hot with an amazing voice.




i think her voice is annoying as shit.


----------



## jakeskylyr

Obsessed may be a tame choice of words. Did you ever see the movie "Weird Science"? If I was to have that computer, Amy Lee would come out of it. And ironically, that was the case before I even knew of her. Then I saw her, and found out about her, and I realized that she DOES exist. I couldn't create a better woman for myself. She absolutely personifies everything I would want in a woman (especially the musicality). Well, as long as she is slightly nymphomaniacal


----------



## Jason

jakeskylyr said:


> Obsessed may be a tame choice of words. Did you ever see the movie "Weird Science"? If I was to have that computer, Amy Lee would come out of it. And ironically, that was the case before I even knew of her. Then I saw her, and found out about her, and I realized that she DOES exist. I couldn't create a better woman for myself. She absolutely personifies everything I would want in a woman (especially the musicality). Well, as long as she is slightly nymphomaniacal




nope not feeling her


----------



## Naren

The first desktop has the wallpaper I had for like 3 months before I changed it about 15 times over the last few weeks. The second desktop is my current desktop.


----------



## Christopher

jakeskylyr said:


> Here's mine, as it's been for months, as I love this pic. I guess you could say I'm a little obsessed  (I would not deny it)



I dig her voice and I love her band but she's got that Seinfeld "two face" thing happening big time. Sometimes she's hot as fire and other times she's... a, not so much.


----------



## Shannon

As usual, most of my desktops aren't PG-13 enough for this place, but here's the rare occasion when it is...


----------



## Christopher

Shannon said:


> As usual, most of my desktops aren't PG-13 enough for this place, but here's the rare occasion when it is...



Wow, who dat?


----------



## Shannon

Christopher said:


> Wow, who dat?



Some random gal....but she's purty dern hawt, ain't she? <insert hickish grin>


----------



## W4D

this is mine right now


----------



## Christopher

Shannon said:


> Some random gal....but she's purty dern hawt, ain't she? <insert hickish grin>



Ah do luv me sum corsets!


----------



## Jeff

Here's today's.... I get bored easily.


----------



## Chris

Once again my incredibly interesting desktop beats 'em all.


----------



## darren

I finally got around to cleaning up my desktop so it's presentable. (It tends to become my catch-all for all kinds of crap, mostly downloads and miscellaneous files and documents i haven't got around to filing yet.)


----------



## Jeff

Chris said:


> Once again my incredibly interesting desktop beats 'em all.



ZZzzzzzz......


----------



## Shannon

The latest....


----------



## Vince

contrary to popular belief, I don't have Chris' face as my desktop


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Hey Vince you still play UT2004 or HL2? Couldn't help but notice those icons on your desktop..awesome games


----------



## Jeff

Shannon said:


> The latest....



As usual, awesome!


----------



## Leon

here's mine.

i think the best way to reach my goal is to have a constant reminder of what i want


----------



## Vince

XIEmperorIX said:


> Hey Vince you still play UT2004 or HL2? Couldn't help but notice those icons on your desktop..awesome games



Not as much as I'd like to, I've been too busy lately. UT2004 is one of my all-time favorite games, though. Half-Life 2, I'm about 2/3rds of the way through the game, but I just can't stand the 3 and 4 minute load times between sections of levels. It's really annoying and totally kills the mood of that game for me.


----------



## Chris

Home laptop, not quite as boring.


----------



## Metal Ken

Mine:


----------



## Shannon

HateBreeder said:


> Mine:



So...are they "In Torment", or "In Hell"?


----------



## Metal Ken

Both ;p


----------



## Digital Black

Toshiro said:


> In response to the current rip-off movie, "Stealth", I have put up a Macross Plus desktop theme again.


Where might one go to find that wallpaper?
Macross was my favorite when I was younger.


----------



## Digital Black

My main 1280x1024


----------



## Digital Black

my other computer 1280x1024


----------



## Vegetta

neat and clean


----------



## Shannon

Vegetta said:


> neat and clean



Very nice.


----------



## Naren

desertdweller said:


> Not as much as I'd like to, I've been too busy lately. UT2004 is one of my all-time favorite games, though. Half-Life 2, I'm about 2/3rds of the way through the game, but I just can't stand the 3 and 4 minute load times between sections of levels. It's really annoying and totally kills the mood of that game for me.



I prefer Unreal Tournament wayyy more than UT2004 (I own both). The original is just much more fun, I think.


----------



## Metal Ken

Halflife 2 \m/


----------



## Leon

Half-Life 1 > Half-Life 2


----------



## Scott

A little bump


----------



## Toshiro

Sephiroth000 said:


> Where might one go to find that wallpaper?
> Macross was my favorite when I was younger.



Hmm, I used to have a bunch of anime wallpaper links, though I don't know which that particular one is from.

This should be a good start:
http://www.animewallpapers.com/

All my other links appear to be dead, outside this one:
http://www.geocities.com/lissyisfunky/clover/seekinghappiness.htm


----------



## D-EJ915

I even made the thumnail link! lol...who needs imagestation...




Oh haha, believe it or not...I got that picture from the Yale website !!


----------



## Scott

My desktop pic was originally this:







Then I went to paint and inverted the colors to get what was in my other post. I think it looks kick ass inverted


----------



## Shikaru

Vampires are


----------



## a_daft_punk

Shikaru, that background is really cool.

Joe


----------



## Chris

Screenshot is a bit odd looking - I have an 18" LCD for my regular screen, and a 15" LCD next to it on the left.


----------



## Shannon

Here's my boring work computer desktop.


----------



## jakeskylyr

I remember now


----------



## Metal Ken

A Change of pace..something not metal or satanic for the desktop


----------



## Shannon

My current desktop (the censored version).


----------



## Roland777

Aria!!!


----------



## Shannon

Roland777 said:


> Aria!!!



Oh yes!!!! My collection of Aria Giovanni pics & videos is well over 200 megabytes. I'm sick in the head.


----------



## nikt

HateBreeder said:


> Dude. Behemoth rules.



Man, pop band!!!! trust me!!
I'm from poland also...

they're lost just like vader


----------



## Jeff

weird, I can;t this to work.


----------



## Metal Ken

nikt said:


> Man, pop band!!!! trust me!!
> I'm from poland also...
> 
> they're lost just like vader


Yeah, they're so pop. Why cant they be awesome and drop the guitar solos and good riffs and death metal vox and be like fear factory?


----------



## nikt

HateBreeder said:


> Yeah, they're so pop. Why cant they be awesome and drop the guitar solos and good riffs and death metal vox and be like fear factory?



I'm not talking about that

Come to poland and ask someone on the street what he thinks about them now, You will see what I mean.

I'm not saying that the suck but they are now a "product" like all pop stars.Put their head to high and saying some shit about other musicians.


----------



## Sentient

Loomis rules.


----------



## TheReal7




----------



## Jason

^^ somebody has been on gearslutz too long?? lol


----------



## Shannon

My latest....yeah, it's Aria again.


----------



## Metal Ken

nikt said:


> I'm not talking about that
> 
> Come to poland and ask someone on the street what he thinks about them now, You will see what I mean.
> 
> I'm not saying that the suck but they are now a "product" like all pop stars.Put their head to high and saying some shit about other musicians.



I dont care what people in poland think about them. Behemoth is a powerful band that i can relate to and the lyrics mean something to me. So w/e.

Anyway, here's mine.


----------



## noodles

Nice desktop HB, is that from Killers?


----------



## Metal Ken

Hard Boiled \m/


----------



## Toshiro

New one, since I'm finally on XP now, though you can hardly tell.


----------



## D-EJ915

Hahaha, is that a whole theme? lol Icons and all


----------



## noodles

HateBreeder said:


> Hard Boiled \m/



Also a great movie. Chow Yun Phat and John Woo made some stupid awesome action flicks in Hong Kong.


----------



## Vince

Yeah, I'm a bit of a nerd, but Darth Malak and the Sith Army kick ass.


----------



## Chris

@Work.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Here's mine... I like wolves, as should be obvious


----------



## Shannon

I like porn.


----------



## Shikaru

desertdweller said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit of a nerd, but Darth Malak and the Sith Army kick ass.


  I just got into this game recently. Damn fun. Stopped though because it was slowing majorly on the second world.

Mine is a Background I made themed for my band, I was bored and had this cool factory picture lying around:


----------



## Ken

07 Shelby Mustang GT500. 460HP.


----------



## Toshiro

D-EJ915 said:


> Hahaha, is that a whole theme? lol Icons and all



I have all my old saved themes from 98, and they'll load into XP, hence.... Matching winamp skin too.


----------



## Jeff

Here's my current one at work:


----------



## Vegetta

HateBreeder said:


> I dont care what people in poland think about them. Behemoth is a powerful band that i can relate to and the lyrics mean something to me. So w/e.
> 
> Anyway, here's mine.




OOO John WOO's the killers FTW 

that movies rocks


----------



## Leon

science bitches =


----------



## avery

Here's my current one...


----------



## Sentient

This is my current desktop at work. Artwork by Roland, as orginally seen here.


----------



## Metal Ken

The Side-Boob Hour w/ Yoko Matsugane.


----------



## Toshiro

Time for a new one:


----------



## Shawn

Ken Burtch said:


> 07 Shelby Mustang GT500. 460HP.


----------



## Sentient

\m/


----------



## Shannon

For once, my desktop doesn't involve the scantily clad. Instead I chose to torture myself with a pic of the guitar I ordered. It should be here next week.


----------



## Sentient

Shannon said:


> For once, my desktop doesn't involve the scantily clad.


Nonetheless, still sexy as hell.


----------



## nyck

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b373/icetitan/desktoppic.jpg


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> For once, my desktop doesn't involve the scantily clad. Instead I chose to torture myself with a pic of the guitar I ordered. It should be here next week.


Very nice.


----------



## Jeff

my current work desktop, actually 4 desktops, via MS's Virtual Desktop Manager:


----------



## Naren

My current desktop:


----------



## Chris D

Lately I've been swapping between these four:
http:www.beelzebike.com/wallpapers.zip


----------



## Shannon

My evilness has taken over....


----------



## garcia3441

Here's mine. Very, very, VERY boring.


----------



## Scott

Woooow...Don't tell me that's windows '95.


----------



## Toshiro

Looks like Win98 to me.


----------



## garcia3441

It's Windows ME, the company I work for won't pay to upgrade to XP.


----------



## Shannon

Aww yeah. Salma Heyek.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just finished watching Mai HiME so I put up a wallpaper featuring Mai and Mikoto.





...and yes, C-D-F-G "Bit" and "Planet X" are all anime folders.


----------



## Chris

As usual, my uber-interesting work desktop.


----------



## noodles

Shannon said:


> Aww yeah. Salma Heyek.



"Me and Artimus Clyde Frog gonna save Salma Heyek from the big metal spider...a-wicki-wick, wicki-wick, fresh cowboys from the west side."


----------



## Sentient

noodles said:


> "Me and Artimus Clyde Frog gonna save Salma Heyek from the big metal spider...a-wicki-wick, wicki-wick, fresh cowboys from the west side."


 That's such a great episode. Cartman rules.


----------



## Metal Ken

Heres mine


----------



## Battle-axe

Mine currently.


----------



## Nats




----------



## Martin_777

Shannon said:


> Mmmmm....Catherine Bell.



 Yepp ... Double - Mmmmmm!


----------



## Martin_777

On Friday I'll write an exam about Real-Time Embedded Systems. I hate it!  
Here is the corresponding desktop.

If you like changing your desktop a lot check out webshots!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Here be mine...


----------



## Donnie

Mine:


----------



## Toshiro

Here's my current one:







\m/Macross\m/


----------



## Makelele

Here's mine.


----------



## Shannon

Beautiful Salma.


----------



## Shannon

Creepy.


----------



## Mark. A

Mine's just a plain grey background


----------



## Michael

Here's mine, kind of boring.


----------



## Leon

Mila Kunis =


----------



## Michael

Yummi


----------



## Shannon

Which mountain is that? My first guess is Mt. Rainier.


----------



## Toshiro

New one, again:


----------



## Vegetta

here is one of my work ones


----------



## Fantomas

My little desktop





I like it clean

true size version here (1600x 1200)
http://necros.nl/desk.jpg


----------



## eleven59

Here's my current one, one of my girlfriend's latest creations (I'm loving this new style she's been working with).


----------



## Shannon

JLH from The Ghost Whisperer dream sequence a few weeks back.


----------



## Shannon

Another beautiful JLH desktop. Mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Michael

Nice. 

Mine's set on a Symphony X wallpaper while my parents are away hehe


----------



## dysfctn




----------



## Toshiro

Been on a Ranma 1/2 trip lately, Nabiki rules.


----------



## Akrin

How can you people live with so few icons?  

Dual monitors FTW.  

http://akrin.net/desktop/desktop5_27_06.jpg


----------



## Buzz762

Heh few icons? 

Look at mine...







I hate clutter... and using the default explorer shell.


----------



## DelfinoPie

View attachment 2574


Yeah, nothing special lol.


----------



## Jason

Here's mine it's a pic of a slot machine at Mohegan sun in connecticut.


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Been on a Ranma 1/2 trip lately, Nabiki rules.



I've been a Rumiko Takahashi fan for over 10 years. I've read a heck of a lot of Urusei Yatsura, Maison Ikkoku, Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, Rumic World, and some other stuff. I've seen every episode of the Ranma animation, about 90 episodes of Inuyasha, about 20-30 episodes of Urusei Yatsura, and 2 Rumic World movies (although I've read a lot of Maison Ikkoku, never seen the animation).

I can tell that that wallpaper was probably made by an American fan. The reason why, as anyone who has ever seen the animation series or read the comic series (and can understand Japanese) would know, Nabiki Tendo would be written in Japanese as: &#22825;&#36947;&#12394;&#12403;&#12365;. People would make fun of you if you wrote your family name in hiragana. Nabiki and Akane's names are both written in hiragana (a little unusual, but not particularly a rare occurance), while Soun and Kasumi are both written in kanji. I think Kasumi was &#22825;&#36947;&#21487;&#23551;&#32654;. Ranma is one of those names you can write in hiragana (&#12425;&#12435;&#12414 or kanji (&#20081;&#39340 because it's such a rare name. For the series name, it's written in hiragana, but anytime Ranma writes his name in the series, he writes it in kanji. Saotome as a family name is most commonly written as &#26089;&#20057;&#22899; (which means "early maiden." Seems like a kind of strange surname to me). It could also be written as &#26089;&#22338; or &#31487;&#30041;, though (definitely not hiragana, though). Oh, I've gone and completely rambled about nothing now...

Cool desktop, by the way.


----------



## Donnie

Lately...


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> I've been a Rumiko Takahashi fan for over 10 years. I've read a heck of a lot of Urusei Yatsura, Maison Ikkoku, Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha, Rumic World, and some other stuff. I've seen every episode of the Ranma animation, about 90 episodes of Inuyasha, about 20-30 episodes of Urusei Yatsura, and 2 Rumic World movies (although I've read a lot of Maison Ikkoku, never seen the animation).
> 
> I can tell that that wallpaper was probably made by an American fan. The reason why, as anyone who has ever seen the animation series or read the comic series (and can understand Japanese) would know, Nabiki Tendo would be written in Japanese as: &#22825;&#36947;&#12394;&#12403;&#12365;. People would make fun of you if you wrote your family name in hiragana. Nabiki and Akane's names are both written in hiragana (a little unusual, but not particularly a rare occurance), while Soun and Kasumi are both written in kanji. I think Kasumi was &#22825;&#36947;&#21487;&#23551;&#32654;. Ranma is one of those names you can write in hiragana (&#12425;&#12435;&#12414 or kanji (&#20081;&#39340 because it's such a rare name. For the series name, it's written in hiragana, but anytime Ranma writes his name in the series, he writes it in kanji. Saotome as a family name is most commonly written as &#26089;&#20057;&#22899; (which means "early maiden." Seems like a kind of strange surname to me). It could also be written as &#26089;&#22338; or &#31487;&#30041;, though (definitely not hiragana, though). Oh, I've gone and completely rambled about nothing now...
> 
> Cool desktop, by the way.



I just like the photo.....  

Nabiki shots are so damn rare. Much as I love Takahashi, Nabiki is a bit character except for a few things, it seems, and as such there's very little desktop worthy artwork of her. One of these days I'm gonna get a better scanner and put in some from the R1/2 artbook.


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> I just like the photo.....
> 
> Nabiki shots are so damn rare. Much as I love Takahashi, Nabiki is a bit character except for a few things, it seems, and as such there's very little desktop worthy artwork of her. One of these days I'm gonna get a better scanner and put in some from the R1/2 artbook.



Well, it's cause her character is such a money-grubbing bitch. She's a pretty cool character in the animation (as in: amusing to watch), but if I knew her in real life, I would stay clear of her. She'd sell her own family off for some cash.

Yeah, pretty much comic books have the best pictures of characters. I used to have the first 8 or so volumes of Ranma and there was some really really cool artwork in there. Of course, the "artbooks" are in color, unlike the comics, which can be cool.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> Well, it's cause her character is such a money-grubbing bitch. She's a pretty cool character in the animation (as in: amusing to watch), but if I knew her in real life, I would stay clear of her. She'd sell her own family off for some cash.
> 
> Yeah, pretty much comic books have the best pictures of characters. I used to have the first 8 or so volumes of Ranma and there was some really really cool artwork in there. Of course, the "artbooks" are in color, unlike the comics, which can be cool.



Well yeah, it's the "golddigger" personality taken to an extreme exageration. Pretty much all the Ranma characters have one giant personality fualt taken to super-human levels, but I don't need to tell you that.

If Nabiki was a real person she would be an uber-bitch, but she'd be fucking hot.


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Well yeah, it's the "golddigger" personality taken to an extreme exageration. Pretty much all the Ranma characters have one giant personality fualt taken to super-human levels, but I don't need to tell you that.
> 
> If Nabiki was a real person she would be an uber-bitch, but she'd be fucking hot.



Ha ha ha. Yeah, every single character in all of Takahashi's works has one (or more) exagerated flaw (Ranma being the most extreme of all of them).

I think Shampoo would be the hottest of all those girls if she were a real person. I like the way Nabiki talks. She sounds like a nice person (from her voice and what she says), but then she instantly demands some crazy amount of money. Nabiki would undoubtably be an uber-bitch if she were real.


----------



## paradigmdream

http://slayerofdragons.netfirms.com/poop/files/desktop1234tg.jpg
linked for teh bigness


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## David

I already know I'm a total queer... so screw you all! 






It puts me in a good mood=), I got it off google.



paradigmdream said:


> http://slayerofdragons.netfirms.com/poop/files/desktop1234tg.jpg
> linked for teh bigness


daaamn, do you have one of those huge tilting screens or something? That is some crazy resolution.


----------



## paradigmdream

i have 2 17" CRT monitors setup

in a few months it will be 2 21" lcds


----------



## Chris

As usual, my ultra-interesting desktop owns you all.


----------



## Buzz762

WIDGITS!


----------



## JPMDan

paradigmdream said:


> i have 2 17" CRT monitors setup
> 
> in a few months it will be 2 21" lcds



ummm okay....  where's your background pic? thats what this thread is about....


----------



## paradigmdream

JPMDan said:


> ummm okay....  where's your background pic? thats what this thread is about....


couple posts up


----------



## Buzz762

Rockin' the dual CRTs (lol ancient technology)


----------



## Eddie_uv777

winblows XP with a mac theme


----------



## Oguz286

Click for actual size. I've made it myself yesterday, because i was bored and i had installed a clean WinXP on my laptop, soooo... I kinda like it


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## D-EJ915

lol, I was thinking of putting that pic as my background again, toshiro


----------



## Toshiro

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, I was thinking of putting that pic as my background again, toshiro



GF currently has a Mai fixation. Well, that and Rayearth, but I'm burned out on clamp atm.


----------



## D-EJ915

Toshiro said:


> GF currently has a Mai fixation. Well, that and Rayearth, but I'm burned out on clamp atm.


lol I should watch rayearth sometime


----------



## Toshiro

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I should watch rayearth sometime



She wanted a very rare motion-activated talking Mokona plushie for xmas. Luckily, something else caught her eye, because I was sweating trying to find one. 

Rayearth is pretty good. The OAV is fairly dark for "shoujo", the TV series is bit more light-hearted.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ah cool, I watched xXxHolic a while back and that series was *awesome*

I picked this one today, I had a schedule of some charlotte symphony concerts and things as my background up until now, but I don't need it anymore so...new background!

btw pie is god


----------



## Shannon

Here ya go.


----------



## Metal Ken

D-EJ915 said:


> Underage anime children



I did not see this coming


----------



## Toshiro

Metal Ken said:


> I did not see this coming



It was quite the surprise.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Cameron Diaz...ooooooooh rite!


----------



## Leon

nothing


----------



## Rick

Shannon said:


> Here ya go.



Very nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

stfu you guys, I put a real person on my wallpaper just for you.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/Backgrounds/ssdotorg.jpg


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> stfu you guys, I put a real person on my wallpaper just for you.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/Backgrounds/ssdotorg.jpg



I was half expecting it to be a picture of some chick doing cosplay like francesca dani. 

Emma Watson isn't much of an improvement over that


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> I was half expecting it to be a picture of some chick doing cosplay like francesca dani.
> 
> Emma Watson isn't much of an improvement over that


----------



## Toshiro

Oh lord, Man-Faye has competition for most frightening level of stupidity in the anime community.

PS: 16 yr old chick for a desktop? And this is supposedly an improvement?


----------



## D-EJ915

Toshiro said:


> Oh lord, Man-Faye has competition for most frightening level of stupidity in the anime community.
> 
> PS: 16 yr old chick for a desktop? And this is supposedly an improvement?


lmao those guys are crazy (and girls too)


----------



## Shannon

Yeah, I've been on a Salma kick lately.


----------



## Oguz286

D-EJ915 said:


>





"And it was like: bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep, bleeeeeeeep"


----------



## Rick

Shannon said:


> Yeah, I've been on a Salma kick lately.



Nice!  

Jeff, your pic scares me.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Nice!
> 
> Jeff, your pic scares me.


The dude in the schoolgirl getup?


----------



## Jason

Shannon said:


> Yeah, I've been on a Salma kick lately.



those real?






Not my pc it's my sister's this is my 3 month old nephew Alex.


----------



## Shannon

.jason. said:


> those real?


Who cares?!?!?  That's a perfect rack!


----------



## XEN

My work desktop. I really need to update that. My son has way more hair now, and wicked vampire teeth! lol

And yes, Salma's rack is real. Those breasts are not imaginary, they cannot be removed and stored in an overhead storage compartment, they don't fold neatly into an accompanying fanny pack, they are not holographic, they are not an illusion, they don't minimize if you get the password wrong 3 times in a row, they don't collapse like an umbrella at the push of a button, they are still there when you wake up, they don't just appear when she jacks into the Matrix, they are not part of a really well made halloween costume, and if you're not careful, you could actually get smothered between them. They are real. I could care less if a woman chooses to have implants put in. That is no reason to discrimante against her. It does not make her a whore any more than natural breasts make women wholesome. If she's happy, I'm happy. If not, well, maybe silicone is not a cure for depression....


----------



## ohio_eric

urklvt said:


> My son has way more hair now, and wicked vampire teeth! lol



Baby teeth and fingernails are among the sharpest objects in nature. Thankfully they lack the ability to generate any real power behind them. It still hurts like hell though.


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> The dude in the schoolgirl getup?



Correct.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Friedrich Albrecht Schenck "Anguish"

I got it from Jean Baudin. I want it as a leg tatoo, but I have to save up about 3 large for it. This is a post KxK production for me.


----------



## Buzz762

ohio_eric said:


> Baby teeth and fingernails are among the sharpest objects in nature. Thankfully they lack the ability to generate any real power behind them. It still hurts like hell though.



After laying with my son for two hours trying to get him to fall asleep, all the while being clawed in the face, I have to agree with you there. I'm afraid to put my fingers in his mouth anymore when he tries eating something he shouldn't. He's got most of his teeth coming in and just looking in, I can see all the little points sticking out--they just look vicious.


----------



## Jason




----------



## XEN

ohio_eric said:


> Baby teeth and fingernails are among the sharpest objects in nature. Thankfully they lack the ability to generate any real power behind them. It still hurts like hell though.


Not even puppy teeth come close.


----------

